# Quadras/Types and Monogamy



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

So.. this is a thought that's been going through my head for a while... how do different types/quadras view monogamy.

For instance, do some types marry and appear monogamous because it's a societal norm? 
And if society allowed you to marry any adult and as many of them as you wanted... would you?

In your view, are soulmates possible? One person who could fulfill you in such a way, that you could not imagine being with another? Even after that person passed?

What are thoughts on how this might correlate to quadra values?


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

:laughing:
Maybe not so much socionics related...you can try


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Maybe not, but I did read this about ISFp/SEI that made me think it's a possibility.

"If he does not want to be married, then he will have as many women as he wants. They can appear in his life in turns, and then disappear, or even be present simultaneously (for example, wife and mistress), and usually none of them feel offended in earnest by him. Most likely, this occurs because DUMAS shies away from escalating potentially dangerous situations, and his women, from their side, love and cherish him too much to place more serious demands. If the situation has been aggravated, he knows how to plead with his significant other such that she will cease to be angry. " (from wikisocion.org)


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

I read the title of this thread as Quadras/Types and Mahogany and was hoping to see a discussion on hardwood preferences of different types. But that hope has not been met.


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

@cyamitide

*snort*

We could start one I guess..


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

HKitty said:


> @cyamitide
> 
> *snort*
> 
> ...


XD AHAHAHAH! ROFL

...ahhh thx I needed that XD ...haha "snort" awh brilliant!


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

...it used to say dogs


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I read somewhere that SEEs apparently tend to marry early and also have a lot of divorces, whereas the ILI marries late and stays unhappy for the sake of marriage. Take that how you want.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> I read somewhere that SEEs apparently tend to marry early and also have a lot of divorces, whereas the ILI marries late and stays unhappy for the sake of marriage. Take that how you want.


So basically marriage is only temporary and eventually everyone is unhappy. Good to know I'll focus my efforts into something more worth while lol.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> I read the title of this thread as Quadras/Types and Mahogany and was hoping to see a discussion on hardwood preferences of different types. But that hope has not been met.







Keep the options open just in case something doesn't work out though. Monogamy isn't for everyone.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

You're making a lot of threads about monogamy, aren't you?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> I read the title of this thread as Quadras/Types and Mahogany and was hoping to see a discussion on hardwood preferences of different types. But that hope has not been met.


I'm a cherrywood woman, myself.










:kitteh:


----------

